# Kexec



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

Now I have somewhat of an idea of what this is, but can anyone tell me if Kexec is feasible on the Droid X, if so I may sink a lot of time into trying to get it on the X.

Here is a post of them at xda getting it to compile on ARMv7 arch. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1361943

I hope we could get something like this on this X


----------



## SaurusX (Jun 15, 2011)

kexec is more than likely a dead end on the X. I think the problem ended up being that original drivers were needed for every bit of hardware on the X. None of that is available open source.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/project-bootloader-freedom/126350-drivers-droid-x-wifi-driver-info-success.html


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Kexec is dead for the most part but hit up aliasxerog on twitter he has a ton of information about it since he was the one developing it.


----------

